# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Creature's new album entitled Camelot's Paradise



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I'm back at the behest from Robert's last email. I really like this forum most of all and would like to see it continue. So I include my latest pictures of my 90 gallon tank and the scene, I'm calling Camelot's Paradise. 

I had let my tank go throughout most of the Summer and Fall and have only recently turned the CO2 back on and got the water parameters back into spec. After years of doing a natural tank, I wanted to have some fun, so don't take me to task for incorporating some new gregarious decor, it's easily replaced with an alternative, natural focal point.

Anyway, glad to be back!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I love the castles! I would love to do a fantasy aquascape with a castle. I would have rolling hills fields and a moat around the castle! I think it is great Creature. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I do like castles, but the purple might be a bit garish for my tastes







. Great looking tank! And, welcome back!


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

Actually the purple is a light blue, the digital picture doesn't see the color the way we see it. I didn't touch it up either. It's actually quite pleasing and doesn't stand out as much as the picture shows.

I decided on a castle theme due to the decor in the study/library, including a couple of shields, miniature knight and horse, both fully armored, a couple of "King" frogs in full regalia and some court jester ornaments. It'll be fun for a while until I start to need the space for some new "gotta have" plants. I already purchased two new plants today, Proserpinica (mermaid weed) and Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias', a very rare plant here but popular in Asia, and at $60, it's getting the royal treatment! I also purchased a bottle of ADA's Nature Goods, Iron Bottom (for $18) to enhance the substrate beneath 'his royal majesty' (deep bow). LOL.

I'll take some more pictures as soon as the new arrivals get settled in. Thanks for your nice comments!


----------

